# General > Recommendations >  The Waterfront

## blueneep

i think the waterfront is a lot better nowadays,
LESS underagers and a lot better DJ who plays recent tunes rather than last years music and at a fiver every saturday night even if it is a band makes it better Value than Skinandies.  :Smile:

----------


## localgirl

I think the DJ is alot better in the waterfront too.

Skinandis DJ is rubbish.
Can you remember before Skinandis it was Eve's.
Now that DJ in there was good but cannot remember his name.
Skinandis should get him to make a comeback. Does anyone know his name?

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

The saturday night DJ in skinnandis hasnt changed since Brian Cardosi bought the place not sure about the friday nights though!

----------


## wickchick

The waterfront DJ is my mate , i will tell him that your enjoying it   :Grin:   i am sure he will be pleased   ::

----------


## scotsboy

> Can you remember before Skinandis it was Eve's


  ::  I thought it was Flicks.

DJ used to be Charlie McFadyen a long time ago.

----------


## JammyDodger69

Wasn't one of the DJ's called Richie can't remember his lastname

----------


## moncur

I think the waterfront is a dreadful place to go. I played with my band there last night and the place was just a dive. the place lacked atmosphere, the sound system was abismal, there was no bouncers by the stage to stop folk gettin on stage when they shouldnt be. I dont know what is considered busy in wick but give me skinandis anyday.

----------


## Dali

> i think the waterfront is a lot better nowadays,
> LESS underagers and a lot better DJ who plays recent tunes rather than last years music and at a fiver every saturday night even if it is a band makes it better Value than Skinandies.


 A fiver to get in the place doesnt open till 12. Then the last time i was in 2 weeks ago the music stoped and lights came on at 1:50 . where is the value in that .
Atleast in Skinandies it opens early and shuts at 2:30

----------


## hails4

i think the waterfront and skins is poor its the same folk out week in week out same crack every time and nothing seems make the place any more worth going to, i mean come on £5 for two hours then pay more for your drinks when you get in, at least with a place like wetherspoons or top joe's theres no charge to get in fair enough theres no music but at least you can hear one another and leave at any time and not regret paying £5 to get in! as for underagers there is plenty who slip through both i was doing it when ii was 16 and i know people now younger than that still getting in. theres nothing up here worth going to and when ever there is it usually dies out in a few weeks, we just need something that is appealing and offers something new at least once a month to keep us intrested then maybe more people will start getting out to these places.  ::

----------


## thursomannie

Hi Localgirl,

I think I know the DJ you are talking about when it was Eve's

Wasnt he called something like Moon Boots or something like that as I used to go to Eve's and I thought his DJing was brill.

Charlie only played a couple of times when it was Eve's but he did play in the Flicks for ages before it changed to Eve's. Showing my age now...lol

I used to go to the place every weekend when it was Eve's but been to Skinandi's a few times now and I think the DJ there is totally crap and I never hardly go to the place now. 

*Bring Back Moon Boots* should get a petition going.   :Grin:

----------


## dogman

the dj in the waterfront is terrible. its the same songs in the same order every week. he needs to throw away his copy of now 58 and get some good tunes.

----------


## caithnessgirl

[quote="hails4"]i think the waterfront and skins is poor its the same folk out week in week out same crack every time and nothing seems make the place any more worth going to....

Even if they're not the best places to go on a saturday nite...we're hardly in a position to complain are we?! Skinz is best in my books anyway.  And yeh it is always the same ppl, same crack, but whats so wrong wit that? when u live in a city and know virtually no1 when your're out, its nice to go home and see familiar faces!
Its not all bad!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## smiler

A fiver to get in the place doesnt open till 12. Then the last time i was in 2 weeks ago the music stoped and lights came on at 1:50 . where is the value in that .
Atleast in Skinandies it opens early and shuts at 2:30[/quote]

The waterfront actual opens at 10pm just nobody turns up until 12 or after.  The problem is that all the pubs have been granted late licences to 1am, but the nightclubs (Waterfront and Skinandies) have not been granted an even later licence their licence is still only to 1am.  Therefore the nightclubs are only getting 1hr of business, as people are not turning up before 12.  The whole thing worked a lot better 10years ago, when all the pubs closed at 12. As you had a route to travel, you would start at Black stairs move down haggers, backer, crown, camps, carters and finally Waterfront.  All the establishments worked well together heading people on to the next place and all establishments made a profit, whereas now they are all fighting amongst themselves to make some money

quote="hails4"]i think the waterfront and skins is poor its the same folk out week in week out same crack every time and nothing seems make the place any more worth going to.... 

As for this comment, nothing can be done about the people who go out as that's what happens when you live in a small place.  The establishments can not be held responsible for who decides to go out on the weekends

quote ="hails4"]theres nothing up here worth going to and when ever there is it usually dies out in a few weeks, we just need something that is appealing and offers something new at least once a month to keep us intrested then maybe more people will start getting out to these places

What are your suggestions that would be more appealing to you to go to that is not expensive, but also makes a profit for these establishments???? You need to include wages, electricity, drinks/food and entertainment!!!

I do agree there is nothing to do in Wick, but are people going to be willing to spend money if something is organised.

----------


## ©Amethyst

Personally I'd rather go to the waterfront.  At least the toilet doors lock there!

----------


## Angel-Eyes

The waterfront is a oure n utter dive!!! THe music is rubbish and the sound system is the same!! THe SIlver darlings is never open now...Does anyone know why this is? I used to like goin there 4 a few drams.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

"Even if they're not the best places to go on a saturday nite...we're hardly in a position to complain are we?!" 

You're dead right, and more's the pity. In Cardosiville it's always 1984 (and I mean that in more ways than one). 

"Skinz is best in my books anyway."

Which is probably because you've nothing to compare it to, not even the Waterfront counts. 

"And yeh it is always the same ppl, same crack, but whats so wrong wit that? when u live in a city and know virtually no1 when your're out, its nice to go home and see familiar faces!
Its not all bad!!!!"

Maybe I'm not so easily amused. And it always impresses me when I go back north to see the same people going into the same places, acting as though they just stepped through its doors for the first time. In Caithness' bars and clubs there is no seperation of cultures; I'm all for inclusion, but there has to be a distinction between both social groupd and ages. When you live in a city you'll soon make friends and meet their friends' friends. Go to regular bars and clubs and you'll get well known there, too. There's more to life than Caithness. But you're right, it's not all bad.

----------


## caithnessgirl

"You're dead right, and more's the pity. In Cardosiville it's always 1984 (and I mean that in more ways than one)." 
Jealousy will get u nowhere in life!! and what if it is? someone has to run the bloody place!

Which is probably because you've nothing to compare it to, not even the Waterfront counts. 
And yes i do have something to compare it to, so no need to speak down to me, thanks all the same.   ::  

"Maybe I'm not so easily amused..."
NOR AM I EASILY AMUSED!!  ::  

"When you live in a city you'll soon make friends and meet their friends' friends. Go to regular bars and clubs and you'll get well known there, too."
In a city, for the amount of people there are in a pub or club, no matter how many friends u have and how many of their friends you know you still aint gona ken the majority of the people in there.

"There's more to life than Caithness. But you're right, it's not all bad."
I know that im not disputing this fact but im just stating a fact, if the waterfront and skinz werent open im sure everyone would be having some boring nites in and complaining about the lack of thing to do?!!

PS.... Pepsi Challenge, if skinz/waterfront r so bad.....why do u even go to them?!
RANT OVER!!  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Get over yourself lassie, i.e. leave Caithness when you get the chance. You'll thank me for it in later life.

----------


## Sianymo

> I know that im not disputing this fact but im just stating a fact, if the waterfront and skinz werent open im sure everyone would be having some boring nites in and complaining about the lack of thing to do?!!



To be completely honest I think the social scene suffered when Skinandis opened.    Flicks wasn't as popular and then closed down.  Everyone used to make a bee line for the Central Disco at the end of the night having already done the usual pub crawl, and then at the end of the night there was always a party at someone's house to be found.  Since the nightclub is open until  later than the pubs  alot of folk aren't into having a party afterwards - or so it seems.

----------


## caithnessgirl

> Get over yourself lassie, i.e. leave Caithness when you get the chance. You'll thank me for it in later life.


haha. for your info im not even in Caithness these days im away at uni. i was just saying it aint all bad for crying out loud.
so no, i wont be thanking you for anything

----------


## Dons_Lad

The Waterfront is dire these days I think. Someone said earlier, same crack, same music, same everything every week. In my opinion, the DJ isn't that great, but a few people say he's good, I just don't like the fact that there's like 1999 music when this is 2005. The underagers are still there, they just come in with older people now, but I still go to the 'Front for the banter!

----------


## L.Bain

I was in the waterfront myself weekend just past and yes, there was a fair amount of underagers. most of them stayed clear if the bar and were inserested in chatting away to their mates and up dancing. as i remember, fights that had to be stopped were'nt of underagers but of adults! in my opinion they were doing no harm and by underagers, they were 17 near 18 not as if there were 12yr olds running around.

----------


## mmmm_cocopops

i wiz in eh waterfront last night and thought i walked on to the set of the Rocky Horror Picture Show,wot i mean by that is i thought wimmin were men in drag,bonnie and ugly,maybe its just the lightin in the place.oh,was it a 70's night last night?or has the latest fashion not reached the far north yet guys? :Confused:

----------


## wicker

It's varied music for people of different tastes rather than the same crap dance thats out just now.  Most of the time you will find the dj is playing what people ask for and looking at the amount of people on the dancefloor they were happy enough with it.  No-one forces you to goto the place could always go home after the pubs or to a party instead if you dont like it.

----------


## ben1234

Hey,  dont think coco pops is talkin about the music .

----------


## angela5

i think coco pops did go to a party

----------


## Moira

Must have been some party! Cocopops has been suspended from the message board since then.

----------


## angela5

it was a quiet party why would of it been some party

----------


## masseyboy

I was there to when cocpops was & how can the disco still charge full admission price when there is only half an hour to go, the only difference between the owners & Dick Turpin is a mask

----------


## angela5

they charge £5 even if the disco is done in 5 minutes,, but the bar is open until bout 2.30am, u can even get a carry out then,, £5 maybe worth it

----------


## ben1234

Hy coco pops. I think that thing you had hangin off your arm in the waterfront was a man. Either that or shes needin a damn good shave!!
 Cant say too much about ugly folk in Wick or I might get suspended too.
But can someone tell me why are there so many ugly folk in one small town.

----------


## masseyboy

I think it must be something in the water

----------


## angela5

Too Much Alcohol,, And Fags.

----------


## ben1234

young folk nowadays. They should be ashamed of themselves.

Why do people have to get so drunk they have no control of themselves?

Cant people have a good time without being drunk?

----------


## angela5

Think They Have Nowt Else To, Just Look At The Unemployment Figures,,

----------


## angela5

70s/80s Night Waterfront Every Weekend , Bar Open To 2.30am

----------


## wicker

The bar shuts at 2am then after that you can get a carry out.  And if you are going to the place with only 30 mins or 5 mins left then your more the mug for paying the fiver.  Simple solution if you dont like the place then dont go.

----------


## angela5

i did not say i did not like it, the bar is open to 2.30am, you not been in lately then

----------


## wicker

I work there thats how i know when it shuts cos its me that normally shuts it when im working.  The bar closes on the last dance, which is 2am not 2.30am and everyone is normally out the place at 2.15am and  im normally home by 2.30am, kinda blows your theory then dont it.

----------


## Dali

> A fiver to get in the place doesnt open till 12. Then the last time i was in 2 weeks ago the music stoped and lights came on at 1:50 . where is the value in that .
> 
> Atleast in Skinandies it opens early and shuts at 2:30The waterfront actual opens at 10pm just nobody turns up until 12 or after.  The problem is that all the pubs have been granted late licences to 1am, but the nightclubs (Waterfront and Skinandies) have not been granted an even later licence their licence is still only to 1am.  Therefore the nightclubs are only getting 1hr of business, as people are not turning up before 12.  The whole thing worked a lot better 10years ago, when all the pubs closed at 12. As you had a route to travel, you would start at Black stairs move down haggers, backer, crown, camps, carters and finally Waterfront.  All the establishments worked well together heading people on to the next place and all establishments made a profit, whereas now they are all fighting amongst themselves to make some money
> 
> quote="hails4"]i think the waterfront and skins is poor its the same folk out week in week out same crack every time and nothing seems make the place any more worth going to.... 
> 
> As for this comment, nothing can be done about the people who go out as that's what happens when you live in a small place.  The establishments can not be held responsible for who decides to go out on the weekends
> 
> quote ="hails4"]theres nothing up here worth going to and when ever there is it usually dies out in a few weeks, we just need something that is appealing and offers something new at least once a month to keep us intrested then maybe more people will start getting out to these places
> ...



Well we tried to get in at 11:45 and had to wait 15 mins i have never seen the waterfront open at 10 ?
As for the licence only being for 1am then they must break there licence every week as get served well past 1 am every time i have been .

----------


## angela5

sorry to say, but the last time i was in the waterfront the bar down stairs stopped serving alcohol at 2am, people then move upstairs for more drink as the bar  there serves on until about 2.30, i was there i was served, i even managed to get a carry out at 2.30am. i did'nt notice the bar staff gone by 2.15am, wonder who served me then???

----------


## krieve

sorry why would any one recommend the waterfront why pay five pound to go to that dump.

----------


## spiggie

Yea ur right, i went half an hour before closing time coz all the other pubs were shut and still got charged a fiver.... A fiver for a whole half an hour, its my own fault for paying it but just fancied a boogie  :Smile:

----------


## mr_magoo

i went in there one night by mistake,i thiught i was going in to a church,it was as quiet as a church,i only realised it wasnt when the wifey tried chargin me for the wine

----------


## angela5

it's a dump. i paid a fiver to get in tonight no-body in dancing on my own AHH!

----------


## wicker

The place is only what you make of it at end of the day.

Saturday night was very quiet and thats first time in a long time but think its due to everyone saving themselves for work nights out or something.
No-body normally comes to the place til about 1am as thats when the yard finishes.

----------

